# 28 - No Dependents - Do I Need a Will?



## flossie (8 May 2011)

I am 28, no dependents, no partner, no mortgage (yet - on RTB scheme). I am wondering should I make a will? In the event of my death I receive 4 or 5 times my salary, tax free - I figure this is around the €280k mark.  I also have a PRSA, need to investigate what happens to that in the event of my death (is there a lump sum, do beneficiaries get a pension?).

I am thinking that in my death, any estate will go straight to my mother. My 'dad' is my step-dad, with my birth father having passed away a while ago. This should be straight forward enough? I had a lengthy discussion with my mother today about the situation and i expressed my wishes (a small donation to return the amount of inheritance i received form my birth father's estate back to his family), plus no lump sum is to be passed onto my younger brother, rather any monies my mother wishes to pass onto him to be paid as a small monthly allowance. I then trust her to do as she wishes, as she has provided an awful lot for me to allow me to be where I am today.

Once i get a mortgage, i think there is more of a need to do this, and i am hoping that all going well, this will be at the end of next year.  However, until then, do you recommend a will be made? I can see it being fairly straightforward.....

Obviously if i were to get into a serious relationship/have children i would do this straight away.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## horusd (8 May 2011)

Wills are as cheap as chips to do and you can set out exactly what you want done with your money. Why leave any doubt about your intentions and leave your mum to face the music if anyone is unhappy? 

Get a will.  It's a clean an simple solution. I had to sort out an intestate estate in the family. It was a costly and annoying pain in the ass.


----------



## Jim2007 (8 May 2011)

You should also think about what should happen in the event of your mother dying shortly after you and so on.  As it stands anything she would inherit from you will become part of her estate and will be distributed according to her will or the law in the case that she has not made a will....

Jim


----------



## Complainer (8 May 2011)

If you're a credit union member, many CUs have a deal with a local solicitor to do a basic will for free.


----------



## flossie (8 May 2011)

Thanks for the advice......

I guess that a trip to a solicitor is in order very soon.  I hadn't thought about if mum dies then my estate would become part of hers, so thatnks for shedding the light on that.

Complainer, i'm not a CU member, but will find a local solicitor and sit down with them soon.

Thanks for the input.


----------

